# Welcome 76 hab check



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

We took the 76 into Emm Bee Motorhomes in Bury for it's habitation check, passed a ok, I only mention this has others have said that EB are new to Chausson, they seem ok now with Chausson and had a few models on display, while we was in Bury we stopped the weekend at Burrs Park CC site and visited the Manchester Christmas market a bit wet and cold but the heating was on til we left today so quite snug in the van, thats the last trip out this year roll on Feb and off to Spain. Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Its quite nice at Burrs park, maybe a Tad pricey but the pub is great and the meals cheap

In dryer weather very pleasant walks and places to immerse in the water,Watch the Teenagers jumping off the bridge into the pool,, Scary

Bury market and very good shopping centre and the steam train
to Rossendale

Not a long drive to the moors, dog friendly pubs and reservoir walks

EmmBee, small but friendly, bought our motor home from them, Adria also deal with Burstner

Aldra


----------

